# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Horticultura  vendo kiwicha

## xiorimarro

Vendo kiwicha orgánica de San Salvador-Cusco (Valle Sagrado de los Incas) en grandes cantidades y en condiciones para exportación, cumple con todas las normativas de la oms y demas. 
PRECIO. s/ 3.50 por kilogramo
Preguntar por los Ingenieros Raimundo Quiñones León o Xiorimar Rodriguez
TELEFONOS 51-84984381115
51-84251437 
Correo: rayado132@hotmail.com / raimundo153@hotmail.com / xiorirodriguez123@gmail.comTemas similares: VENDO KIWICHA VENDO KIWICHA Vendo Kiwicha Organica vendo kiwicha organica vendo kiwicha organica

----------

